# J. Woodruff and Sons - Pot Belly Stove



## bsutter01 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have this antique J. Woodruff and Sons pot belly stove.  It says Salem, O.  I little research says it was made in Salem, Ohio.  This model is 21?

Does anybody have any information on this stove?  What is it worth - planning on selling.

Thanks.


----------



## begreen (Mar 4, 2015)

Nice little parlor stove. It's value will depend on the condition inside and outside. Typically if there are no serious issues, unrestored these stoves sell for about $300-500. But you should check around a bit, some models are more desirable than others. Your best bet for more information would be to contact some of the major stove restorers. 

http://antiquestoves.net/dir/gts-home
http://www.antiquestoves.com/parlor stoves.htm
http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/


----------



## catnhat (Feb 27, 2016)

bsutter01 said:


> I have this antique J. Woodruff and Sons pot belly stove.  It says Salem, O.  I little research says it was made in Salem, Ohio.  This model is 21?
> 
> Does anybody have any information on this stove?  What is it worth - planning on selling.
> 
> ...


My grandfather bought this j woodruff in 1940, it has been used every winter since. Part is cast and parts wrought iron, about 4.5' tall.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2016)

Wow, that's some history. Does he burn coal or wood in it?


----------



## catnhat (Feb 29, 2016)

begreen said:


> Wow, that's some history. Does he burn coal or wood in it?


I inherited it 30 years ago, and we burn mostly wood, my Grandfather did burn coal in it years ago it has grates for both.My grandfather lived Near Salem Ohio, but I have never been able to find any info On Woodruff and Sons.  We have only altered the door by adding a spring latch so the door would stay closed. It comes apart in 5 sections 2 are cast 3 are wrought iron, its a Number 22.   Yours appears to be cast Iron, and its a beauty don't ever sell it.


----------



## coaly (Mar 1, 2016)

bsutter01 said:


> I have this antique J. Woodruff and Sons pot belly stove.  It says Salem, O.  I little research says it was made in Salem, Ohio.  This model is 21?


Can't see the back, does it have a pipe going from top down to bottom on the outside? If so it's a coal "Base Burner" that uses the pipe to recirculate coal gas back through coal bed, sort of a supercharger way of getting the firebed much hotter.
If not, it's a wood / coal "Base Heater" otherwise known as "Round Oak".
Either way, not a Pot Belly.
Normally the number is the diameter of firepot.


----------



## coaly (Mar 1, 2016)

catnhat said:


> I inherited it 30 years ago, and we burn mostly wood, my Grandfather did burn coal in it years ago it has grates for both.My grandfather lived Near Salem Ohio, but I have never been able to find any info On Woodruff and Sons.



Bit of history here, scan down page; you may find more searching original company name too.
https://books.google.com/books?id=s...#v=onepage&q=woodruff and sons stoves&f=false


----------



## catnhat (Mar 1, 2016)

coaly said:


> Bit of history here, scan down page; you may find more searching original company name too.
> https://books.google.com/books?id=sbRPwxdAWlIC&pg=PA86&lpg=PA86&dq=woodruff+and+sons+stoves&source=bl&ots=CZIT23xC-v&sig=vV3ocDbfY-ayNZjfBpwM644j1Uc&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiFg_Sbl6DLAhUFWD4KHRHRA14Q6AEIMDAD#v=onepage&q=woodruff and sons stoves&f=false


Thanks for the link


----------

